# Unusual meatballs? ISO unique recipes!



## JustJoel (May 10, 2018)

I don’t like meatballs much, as they exist in American cuisine. I did a search on google for “meatball recipes for people who don’t like meatballs” and all I came up with were recipes for Swedish meatballs and “what you’re doing wrong” articles.

Anyone out there have a secret recipe, or even a secret ingredient that would boost the flavor and “wow” factor of the humble meatball? Is using a blend of meats the answer? Adding fat? Veggies?

Or should I just throw up my hands and say “ya know what, Joel? You just don’t LIKE meatballs. Dont try to reinvent them. Just DONT MAKE THEM!”


----------



## GotGarlic (May 10, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I don’t like meatballs much, as they exist in American cuisine. I did a search on google for “meatball recipes for people who don’t like meatballs” and all I came up with were recipes for Swedish meatballs and “what you’re doing wrong” articles.
> 
> Anyone out there have a secret recipe, or even a secret ingredient that would boost the flavor and “wow” factor of the humble meatball? Is using a blend of meats the answer? Adding fat? Veggies?
> 
> Or should I just throw up my hands and say “ya know what, Joel? You just don’t LIKE meatballs. Dont try to reinvent them. Just DONT MAKE THEM!”


Dude. Meatballs are delicious  If you don't like them, ur doing it wrong 

What is the recipe you are using? I'm sure we can improve it.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 10, 2018)

I know there are some recipes with blue berry jam, grape jam that can be pretty good. I like meat balls made with beef and pork, soaked white bread, eggs and parmesan cheese stewed in tomato sauce...they are so tender...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 10, 2018)

I like mixing in some chorizo and serving with Spanish Rice.


----------



## caseydog (May 10, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I don’t like meatballs much, as they exist in American cuisine. I did a search on google for “meatball recipes for people who don’t like meatballs” and all I came up with were recipes for Swedish meatballs and “what you’re doing wrong” articles.
> 
> Anyone out there have a secret recipe, or even a secret ingredient that would boost the flavor and “wow” factor of the humble meatball? *Is using a blend of meats the answer?* Adding fat? Veggies?
> 
> Or should I just throw up my hands and say “ya know what, Joel? You just don’t LIKE meatballs. Dont try to reinvent them. Just DONT MAKE THEM!”



Yes! Plain beef meatballs taste like... plain beef meatballs. I make mine with a 50/50 mix of beef and pork. Mixing your ground beef with sausage -- any kind of sausage -- also makes them sing. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (May 10, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> I know there are some recipes with blue berry jam, grape jam that can be pretty good. I like meat balls made with beef and pork, soaked white bread, eggs and *parmesan cheese* stewed in tomato sauce...they are so tender...



Ah, parmesan cheese is another great addition to meatballs. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 10, 2018)

You might find something that tickles your taste buds in one of the 98 threads about meatballs that were posted before your query:

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Search Results


----------



## Cheryl J (May 10, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You might find something that tickles your taste buds in one of the 98 threads about meatballs that were posted before your query:
> 
> Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Search Results


 
Thanks for posting that link, *CG.  *Heading down that meatball rabbit hole now...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 11, 2018)

I know, *Cheryl*! I spent a bit of time myself wandering that thread before I shared it.


----------



## JustJoel (May 11, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like mixing in some chorizo and serving with Spanish Rice.


That sounds easy and delish!


----------



## JustJoel (May 11, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You might find something that tickles your taste buds in one of the 98 threads about meatballs that were posted before your query:
> 
> Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Search Results


Heading over right now. Thanks!


----------



## CakePoet (May 11, 2018)

I have posted here   the Swedish  meatball recipe. You can exchange the beef/ pork with  venison and add bit of cranberry jelly to the mixture or   lamb and add flat leaf parsley and garlic to it. 

You can also do boiled meatballs.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 11, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I don’t like meatballs much, as they exist in American cuisine. I did a search on google for “meatball recipes for people who don’t like meatballs” and all I came up with were recipes for Swedish meatballs and “what you’re doing wrong” articles.
> 
> Anyone out there have a secret recipe, or even a secret ingredient that would boost the flavor and “wow” factor of the humble meatball? Is using a blend of meats the answer? Adding fat? Veggies?
> 
> Or should I just throw up my hands and say “ya know what, Joel? You just don’t LIKE meatballs. Dont try to reinvent them. Just DONT MAKE THEM!”



JJ, I highly recommend this cookbook:
https://www.amazon.com/Meatball-Shop-Cookbook-Daniel-Holzman/dp/0440423163
I would imagine you could get it at the local public library by now.
I have a copy somewhere... but I really liked the Lamb Meatballs!


----------



## CakePoet (May 11, 2018)

Kofta is also a type of meatball and then there is  Spanish meatballs in almond and white wine sauce


----------



## medtran49 (May 11, 2018)

Craig makes a variation of Mama Maroni's meatballs, which uses g beef, fresh herbs and grated parm.  He also makes a mean banh mi pork meatball.

https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/pork-meatball-banh-mi

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/grandma-maronis-meatballs-100-year-old-recipe-recipe-1950417

I know he uses less eggs, but can't find where he may have poted his variation.  Hopefully, he will chime in.

He also picked up some fresh made still raw ones once from a local Italian deli.  They had a lot of veal in them.  You could taste it.  They were very light and fluffy and delish.  Maybe you could try some from an Italian deli if you have one around, see if you like theirs, then go from there.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Dude. Meatballs are delicious  If you don't like them, ur doing it wrong
> 
> What is the recipe you are using? I'm sure we can improve it.


Any chance you can tell us what you're doing now that you don't like?

Here are my rules for meatballs:
- use a mix of meats - I usually use 1 lb. of ground beef and 1/2 lb. of ground pork. A good amount of fat is necessary for tenderness. 
- use a panade - a mixture of bread and milk - and an egg to add moisture and help with binding
- season well - there are lots of ways to do this - Italian, Mexican, Greek, Swedish, Middle Eastern, Chinese, Thai.
- fry about a tablespoon of the mixture to check the seasoning
- roast at 400 for 15-20 minutes
- make a dipping sauce or finish cooking in sauce

Seventeen meatball recipes for your perusal: https://www.seriouseats.com/2015/01/meatball-recipes-soups-sandwiches-spaghetti.html


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Kofta is also a type of meatball and then there is  Spanish meatballs in almond and white wine sauce



If Kofta are considered meatballs, they have space/time issues.

I feel like Bubba from Forrest Gump when talking about all of the types of meatballs you can make.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2018)

buckytom said:


> If Kofta are considered meatballs, they have space/time issues.
> 
> I feel like Bubba from Forrest Gump when talking about all of the types of meatballs you can make.


Meatballs from around the world - including several types of kofta. Some argue that meatballs originated in Persia. 

https://www.seriouseats.com/2015/01/meatball-style-guide-varieties-around-the-world.html


----------



## di reston (May 11, 2018)

Believe me, GotGarlic has the answer. Meat balls feature in the best - and the curious meatballs. From what I've read, meatballs are an economic way of stretching simple ingredients, and they turn up in their various forms all over the world. If you google about meatballs, you will find it interest reading, and perhaps even inspiring.


di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2018)

Here is a recipe that has its roots in the near/Middle East.  It's versatile. As you can see from the title, it has many uses. I used to make it into burgers most often but them switched over to making it into a meatloaf as we like it best that way.  

I choose to use a food processor on the veggies as I don't like to come across chunks fo onion etc. when I'm eating meatloaf. I use the eggs and breadcrumbs for the meatloaf and meatballs but not for the burgers.


LULEH KEBABS/BURGERS/MEATLOAF/MEATBALLS


1 Ea	  Large Onion, rough cut
½ C	  Parsley
2 tsp   Salt
½ tsp  Allspice
½ tsp  Cumin
¼ tsp  Black Pepper
¼ tsp  Cayenne Pepper
⅓ C	  Tomato Sauce
1 Lb	  Ground Beef
1 Lb	  Ground Lamb
2 Ea 	  Eggs, optional
⅔ C	  Bread Crumbs, optional


Place the onion, parsley, salt, allspice, cumin, black pepper, cayenne pepper and tomato into a (mini) food processor and process to a mostly smooth consistency.

Place the meats into a large bowl, add the processed vegetables and seasonings.  Add the eggs and breadcrumbs if using.

Thoroughly mix all the ingredients by hand.  

For meatballs or meatloaf, include the eggs and the breadcrumbs.  Shape appropriately.

Shape golf ball size amounts of the mixture onto skewers for kebabs or into patties for burgers.

Grill kebabs or burgers until done.

Roast the meatballs or meatloaf in a 400ºF oven to an internal temperature of 160ºF.


----------



## msmofet (May 11, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You might find something that tickles your taste buds in one of the 98 threads about meatballs that were posted before your query:
> 
> Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Search Results



That link won’t work for me.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 11, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> *I don’t like meatballs much*, as they exist in American cuisine. I did a search on google for “meatball recipes for people who don’t like meatballs” and all I came up with were recipes for Swedish meatballs and “what you’re doing wrong” articles.
> 
> Anyone out there have a secret recipe, or even a secret ingredient that would boost the flavor and “wow” factor of the humble meatball? Is using a blend of meats the answer? Adding fat? Veggies?
> 
> Or should I just throw up my hands and say “ya know what, Joel? You just don’t LIKE meatballs. Dont try to reinvent them. Just DONT MAKE THEM!”



*Joel* , I re-read your OP and I have a question for you:
What is it about MeatBalls that you don't like?
Is it the texture, taste, smell, appearance? 
All of our senses play a part in how we perceive food (and pretty much everything else in our world's), I'm curious what triggers your dislike.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 11, 2018)

msmofet said:


> That link won’t work for me.


Well I'll be darned, you're right *MsM*. Normally I have no problem posting a link that works. Then again, I usually take it for a test drive by checking in "Preview". Didn't do it this time, so of course it didn't work! 

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Search Results

OK, it worked when I just tested it. See if it works for you, too. If not, I used the "Advance Search" feature in the upper-right corner, filled in only the box for "Keyword(s)" on the upper left of the Search page, then clicked "Search Now" near the bottom of the page, searching in "All open forums". Hope this helps you.


----------



## Kayelle (May 11, 2018)

Joel, if you're interested in something different you might want to try out this recipe of mine..
Greek Meatballs in Asparagus Lemon Sauce


----------



## tenspeed (May 11, 2018)

Here's how The Meatball Shop does it....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JW__ag_PiA


----------



## CakePoet (May 11, 2018)

Kofta in Swedish means cardigan or  Indian meatball
 so, yes that could be weird..


----------



## msmofet (May 11, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Joel, if you're interested in something different you might want to try out this recipe of mine..
> Greek Meatballs in Asparagus Lemon Sauce



Is that served over buttered egg noodles? Or was that just pacannis’ idea? It looks wonderful. Thank you


----------



## Cheryl J (May 11, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Joel, if you're interested in something different you might want to try out this recipe of mine..
> Greek Meatballs in Asparagus Lemon Sauce


 
That sounds wonderful Kay, and what a fun thread! I just read through it.  Pacanis, if you're reading here, you are missed.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 11, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well I'll be darned, you're right *MsM*. Normally I have no problem posting a link that works. Then again, I usually take it for a test drive by checking in "Preview". Didn't do it this time, so of course it didn't work!
> 
> Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Search Results
> 
> OK, it worked when I just tested it. See if it works for you, too. If not, I used the "Advance Search" feature in the upper-right corner, filled in only the box for "Keyword(s)" on the upper left of the Search page, then clicked "Search Now" near the bottom of the page, searching in "All open forums". Hope this helps you.


 
Works for me!  Thanks, *CG*. Meatballs....yum. There are sooo many good ideas there.  Since I'm cooking for one, I usually make up a boatload of meatballs a couple times a year with simple seasoning and freeze them in small batches, so that I can pull some out and re-season them depending upon how I want to use them.  

I also do what *GG* mentioned, and use a "panade" (I never knew it had a name ) but basically bread soaked in milk to help make them nice and tender.


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2018)

Hmm, I've had kofte many many times from places that range from street carts, to restaurants, to past (Turkish)and present (Lebanese) neighbor's houses, and they were never ball shaped. Oblong, or meatloaf-y, or patty shaped, or on kebabs, but never round like a meatball.

But a google search has proved that incorrect. So much for personal experience.


----------



## Kayelle (May 11, 2018)

msmofet said:


> Is that served over buttered egg noodles? Or was that just pacannis’ idea? It looks wonderful. Thank you



You're welcome MsM. The noodles is Pac's idea. We like it simple with crusty bread for "sopping" up the wonderful sauce.


----------



## CakePoet (May 12, 2018)

Well it is a ball of meat,   it not a oblong of meat and calling something  meat oblong sounds weird.


----------



## buckytom (May 12, 2018)

Usually oblong shapes are from having been on a skewer, but sometimes it's intentional such as with Salisbury steaks.
My mother used to make a Norwegian dish of oblong beef with onions, peppers, and chunks of bread in it that was called something like check-kage. So oblong might be otherwise called kage, kake, or cake.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 12, 2018)

I love all kinds of meatballs. I used to make spinach with feta meatballs served with the same sauce for stuffed grapeleaves, no meat. Swedish meatballs are the go to round here. If I had to say, I find them softer than standard Italian style meatballs. We always use 1/2 and 1/2 in Swedish meatballs. That's how grandma made them. I also like to make "Juicy Lucy" meatballs with the meat wrapped around cheese and fried onions or bleu and sauted mushrooms.  Teriyaki meatballs, love meatballs. I offered meatballs as a choice tonight. The Elders opted for burgers, so burger night it is.


----------



## CakePoet (May 12, 2018)

Kjøttkaker, is the norwegian meatballs and means  Meat biscuits / cookies...


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Well it is a ball of meat,   it not a oblong of meat and calling something  meat oblong sounds weird.





buckytom said:


> Usually oblong shapes are from having been on a skewer, but sometimes it's intentional such as with Salisbury steaks.
> My mother used to make a Norwegian dish of oblong beef with onions, peppers, and chunks of bread in it that was called something like check-kage. So oblong might be otherwise called kage, kake, or cake.



Regardless of the shape or name, the recipe you use for a kofta or a meatball is close or the same. They give you more meat and seasoning ideas.


----------



## buckytom (May 12, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Regardless of the shape or name, the recipe you use for a kofta or a meatball is close or the same. They give you more meat and seasoning ideas.



Yes, agreed. They also usually help extend the meat to feed more people.



CakePoet said:


> Kjøttkaker, is the norwegian meatballs and means  Meat biscuits / cookies...



Thanks, I'll ask my mom about that tomorrow.

But she and my Norskie aunts and uncles specifically called it check-kah-guh, the proper pronunciaton of kaker obliterated by their Brooklyn accents (ask Italian-Americans about that). I think the check part might be some sort of reference to the Czech Republic in some way. It's an old family recipe.


----------



## JustJoel (May 12, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Regardless of the shape or name, the recipe you use for a kofta or a meatball is close or the same. They give you more meat and seasoning ideas.


I always thought that kofta was a vegetarian dumpling. Probably because the few Indian restaurants I’ve visited always serve malai kofta with, I think, a potato dumpling.


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Yes, agreed. They also usually help extend the meat to feed more people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click the icon of a loudspeaker in this link to hear how kjøttkaker is pronounced. It's probably close to what you remember.
https://translate.google.ca/#no/en/kjøttkaker


----------



## larry_stewart (May 13, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I always thought that kofta was a vegetarian dumpling. Probably because the few Indian restaurants I’ve visited always serve malai kofta with, I think, a potato dumpling.



I've had Kofta at an Indian restaurant as well.
We got it actually as a result of a mistake by the waiter ( we ordered something else, and they brought us a kofta).  They told us it was on the house, and brought us the correct dish in addition.  That was one of the best mistakes a waiter ever made on us.  We love koftas now and order it frequently.  The vegetarian version is usually made with potatoes, paneer along with other veggies (depending on the restaurant).

Fast forward a few years, I was in an Indian grocery store, and saw prepared koftas in the refrigerated section.   I was excited, brought it home, heated it up and took a bite, just to find out it wasn't a vegetarian version ( I think it was lamb).  Anyway, being a vegetarian,  I did not eat them, and fed them to my dog ( at the time).   I dont think she liked them much, maybe too spicy, so i left them out for the raccoons.

My grandmother used to make a greek styled meatball in a tomato/ white wine sauce.   They were more sausage shaped than ball shaped, but I do remember they were really good ( Back in the day when I ate meat).

And for anyone in the Boston area willing to try a vegetarian meatball, a place  called "Clover food lab", in the financial district ( not sure if they have other locations), makes vegetarian meatballs out of Impossible burger, and they were among one of the best meatballs ( meat or vegetarian) I have ever had. Above and beyond typical  vegetarian substitutes.  Disclaimer would be I only had them once, so it is possible they were just having a good  day, but assuming they are consistent, I cant wait til I go back next year to have another bite.


----------



## buckytom (May 13, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Click the icon of a loudspeaker in this link to hear how kjøttkaker is pronounced. It's probably close to what you remember.
> https://translate.google.ca/#no/en/kjøttkaker



That could be it! Thanks very much.


----------



## CakePoet (May 13, 2018)

buckytom:'

It most likely years of mispronouncing kjött  (  the  Kj is a ch sound) .


----------



## buckytom (May 13, 2018)

Yes, thanks again to you and Taxy. 

Brooklyn accents are moidah on foreign languages.


----------



## msmofet (May 13, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Yes, thanks again to you and Taxy.
> 
> Brooklyn accents are moidah on foreign languages.


 OY Bucky!


----------



## msmofet (May 13, 2018)

Has anyone mentioned Porcupine Meatballs? I haven't made them yet but they are on my list to try.


----------



## CakePoet (May 13, 2018)

My porcupine Meatballs looks like worm ridden meatballs, it doesnt look yummy but works well for spooky parties.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 13, 2018)

I've never made porcupine meatballs, but I've eaten them. I don't really have any desire to make them [emoji38]


----------



## Kayelle (May 13, 2018)

msmofet said:


> Has anyone mentioned Porcupine Meatballs? I haven't made them yet but they are on my list to try.



My before mentioned Greek recipe has some rice in the meatballs and they're very tasty. The rice also helps to stretch the expensive ground lamb.


----------



## CharlieD (May 14, 2018)

I don't like what I would call Italian meatballs. But when I make meat stew I make the meatballs using pretty much common recipe, with an addition of a small amount of rice and make them inside the stew. That is a whole different ball game. Or meatball game. So, to be honest then, it is tomato sauce that I do not like rather than meatballs itself. I also make meat ball soup, and chicken soup with chicken, white meat only meatballs.


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2018)

msmofet said:


> Has anyone mentioned Porcupine Meatballs? I haven't made them yet but they are on my list to try.



I used to make them for the kids when I wasn't making pasta and meatballs. A great way to use up leftover rice.


----------



## JustJoel (May 29, 2018)

A little update on “unusual” meatballs. Twitter can be an awesome source for cooking tips and recipes, if you follow the right accounts! Here’s a link I found to 31 meatball recipes from Food and Wine magazine. Some of these look quite yummy!

https://www.foodandwine.com/slideshows/meatballs


----------

